# Dx for dextroscoliosis of thoracic spine?



## she803 (Jul 23, 2012)

Portable Chest  

History: 52 year old man with spinal muscular atrophy with increased secretions. 

Exam: Portable view of the chest dated June 21, 2012.   

Comparison: Multiple prior exams the most recent of which is dated June 20, 2012.  

Findings: The cardiac silhouette is normal in width and contour. Patchy bibasilar consolidation is again noted, decreasing extent of the right and unchanged in extent on the left from prior exam. There is no pneumothorax. Severe dextroscoliosis of the thoracic spine with spinal fixation hardware is unchanged in appearance.


----------

